# France 2007



## 88781

Hi all,
Most of you will be aware of the successful France rally we ran last month,

See Forum post HERE

See Photos HERE

Due to the popularity of the event, we have been asked to do it all again!

Provisional dates for the trip are 10/04/07 - 14/04/07 . *4 nights on site* Schools are on the second week of Easter Holidays, so families have the chance to take part.

Again using a Dover/Dunkerque crossing on the Tues morning and returning on Sun 15/04/07 around lunch time, with a shopping trip prior to departure at the Auchan Supermarket.
Group discount bookings have not yet been put together, I was told October, now they tell me middle of November..however due to the interest shown, I'm putting feelers out for an idea of numbers to do some bargaining with! :wink:

Send a PM and I will add yor name to the list: (* notes confirmed on ferry)

FULLY SUBSCRIBED!


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

Have sent you a pm but yes please, add us to the list. It was great this year wasn't it

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hi

We might be tempted - it only 740 miles from Garda! Seriously - no reason why not!

Rapide561 and Oscardo il cane italiano!


----------



## vicdicdoc

Sounds good to me - put us down :wink:


----------



## 88781

Vic, added the Snails re your PM :wink: 

Dave


----------



## klubnomad

Hi MAD

Would you add us as a member of this rally.

Binton slideshow www.poshwebdesign.co.uk look in the gallery

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## Snelly

We really really enjoyed the MHF France trip this year... to anyone considering registering interest, im sure you'll really enjoy it and be well looked after by the lovely Mandy & Dave... get your name down!

We'd like to give others opportunity to take part. Also, we must get to Scotland this year and visit family... we get constant moans that we never go up there...!

If you have another trip in the late summer hols, we may be up for that. Especially if the weather is as good as it was last time!


----------



## bognormike

We'll give it a go, Pm sent. Don't know whether we'll get a long hol across the channel next year, so any excuse for a re-stock of essential supplies


----------



## Frenchlily

We have booked our 2 week France trip in June 2007 so have decided (reluctantly) not to do this one in April as need to save our pennies.

We agree with Snelly, we had a lovely time this year at the rally in September, and would try to go next year if another one is planned later in the year.

Lesley and Alan


----------



## 88781

Dave your'e already listed mate :wink: 

Mike if you get withdrawl symptoms, Mandy has some Bonne maman Jam left, and will gladly post a jar down!! but we're out of the Amora too!  

Shane..  

Lesley and Alan...  

M&D


----------



## 88781

Any more takers?


----------



## woodcut

We would love to come and meet you lovely people Marg and Jeff. This may be our first trip to France in the Motorhome so very much lookinf forward to it. PM Posted. Jeff.................. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I've just had the nod from 'er indoors. Please stick our names down. You can never go to France too many times.

We were deffo going to have a UK main holiday next year, until the temperature dipped last week. It seems we're now heading to France / Italy next year :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Rapide561

*Italy*

Hi Gerald

Off topic, but come to Italy in May, armed with Warburtons bread, mint jelly and black pudding! I shall ensure you get the best pitch on the site!

Rapide561


----------



## sprokit

> Off topic, but come to Italy in May, armed with Warburtons bread, mint jelly and black pudding! I shall ensure you get the best pitch on the site!


Hi Russell

Cheap at half the price - I'll see you end of April/beginning of May, planning on basing somewhere around Garda and exploring east and west from there.

Keith (S)


----------



## geraldandannie

MandyandDave said:


> Hi Gerald, next line reads
> 
> 
> 
> Again using a Dover/Dunkerque crossing on the Tues morning and returning on Sun 15/04/07 around lunch time
Click to expand...

Ah - no confusion, Dave - just me trying to multitask. I should know by now :roll:

Thanks for the reply. Sorry for being stupid.

Gerald


----------



## ralph-dot

Can we have a provisional yes but we need a couple of weeks to know for sure if Dot can get the time off.

Ralph & Dot


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Have sent you a pm asking to be added to list ,
Terry and Pat.


----------



## JockandRita

ralph-dot said:


> Can we have a provisional yes but we need a couple of weeks to know for sure if Dot can get the time off.
> 
> Ralph & Dot


Same here,

Rita needs to sort out the time off, and arrange for daughter to look after the "wee dug". :lol:

Jock & Rita


----------



## 88781

Sea France have expressed an interest in discounting the forthcoming event,... I will report back here soon when I have spoken to them,..in the meantime please register your interest in the rally via PM.. I will add your name to the party,.. the more the merrier!!  

M&D


----------



## geraldandannie

MandyandDave said:


> Sea France have expressed an interest in discounting the forthcoming event


Ooo - that sounds great. Would they be interested in _sponsoring_ it I wonder? Exposure to 12,000 motorhome owners (sort of)? Free advertising? The "MHF / Sea France Springtime Rally"?

You never know. :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Hi Gerald,..we're looking at a 10% discount off the public price for this trip,..I'm hoping for 10% discount off the public price, for members to travel at _anytime in the next 12 months_ with Seafrance,...should know in the next day or so :wink:

Dave


----------



## Pusser

I can see the day when MHF has its own ferry, own campsites and I am sure there must be a designer on here that will build our own spec motorhomes for shop prices. Maybe we can then have our own legal system, our own foreign policies and MHF medical insurance and van insurance maybe even our very own maternity section as we have all now had the experience. I could do the deliveries .. 8)


----------



## 96475

Hi Dave n Mandy,

I have noticed that most of the attendees at this years French Rally are listed as going again next year in April. Unfortunately we will not be able to join you this time. We will be on site at De Koningshof in Holland from 5th-15th April. I hope your second French Rally is as successful as the first one was.

Best Wishes
Chris n Joyce


----------



## thesnail

looking forward to the rally, heard about the last one, and if this one is half as good it'll be great!! Good luck guys


----------



## klubnomad

thesnail said:


> looking forward to the rally, heard about the last one, and if this one is half as good it'll be great!! Good luck guys


We plan to go to the other bunker next time - the one at St Omer. guess we will take a trip into Belgium again also.

Dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi

Smugglers and snails - what fun we are in for :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Both Chris and I would like to attend this rally, it would be the first time abroad in the motorhome, however we have a few things to sort out first, one to first get the new motorhome plus some other minor details to attend to. Put us down provisionally as I don't envisage much problem with the proposed dates.


----------



## 88781

Your names been added Pete,..... sorry you can't make Chris & Joyce  
have a great time in Holland.

A quick sitrep on the ferry crossing, I received an email over the weekend from SF, it reads:

Dear David,

I have been at the WTM this week so have just received your e-mail. The return journey from Calais is on the Sunday after Easter and traffic is very busy on this day. Please could you advise what time you are looking to travel back from Calais. I have been advised that the 0830hrs crossing is the only available sailing on this day.

Please could you advise if this is suitable.

This would mean an earlier than scheduled return that day with no shopping trip, or alternatively we could go for a return on the day before (Saturday) :?: 

Please let me know asap which you prefer, then I will confirm the booking

Regards All.. M&D


----------



## artona

HI Dave

Or return the day after!

Seriously as far as we are concerned simply tell us when, where and how much and it will be ok with us. Need to return before the year 2010 though :lol: 

stew


----------



## Chausson

*rallies*

Hi
We have never been on any rally and would really like to join you all but we will be in the "getting ready" stage for our off to Portugal/spain of course France so have yourselves a real good jolly maybe we can join you all next time.

J&R


----------



## Leapy

Hi Mandy and Dave 
Have PM you with provisional booking- Pauline not sure if she can get time off work yet
I would need to return on the Sunday though-work looms Monday morning



Leapy


----------



## 88781

We're in the same boat (pun) :roll: school & work getting in the way Monday morning!


----------



## 88781

Great news!

MHF has now in force a discount agreement for travel with SeaFrance in *2007*

Discounts via the Net fare are *10%* for (A) A day trip & 24 hour return
(B) Promotional Early Booking, Excursion & Each Way Fares *10%*

*THESE DISCOUNTS*

* Will be deducted from the Public Internet fare as shown as a net rate.
* Will be deducted from the fares made available to the general public via the SeaFrance website (excluding SeaFrance Club Fares) and cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer including newspaper or other third party promotions.
* Will not apply to any amendments made on departure - the gross supplement will be payable at the port.
* Are offered for use within a closed -user group (_i.e. Motorhomefacts_) and must not be used to offer discounts to the general public.
* Only apply to bookings made in advance via the UK Reservations Office using the fare categories
* Do not apply to group travel fares.

The above discounts will apply to all bookings for travel in 2007, and will be subjected to an annual review
There is a code to be quoted when booking (more about that later)

Would everyone who has shown interest in going, but need to check with employers for time off etc, please let me know by the middle of next week..

Saturday the 14th is the return date on the 12:45 sailing, I'm awaiting further details and conformation from the yield team on this.

I have set up an account so that each member travelling can book direct with SF, but please wait until you hear more from me...many thanks
Regards M&D


----------



## Leapy

Mandy and Dave
You have a PM 



Leapy


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Would it be possible to have two return dates,the Saturday or the following Monday?

Regards Terry.


----------



## 88781

Hi Leapy no PM received :? 

Hi Terry, I don't see any problem with that, let me know what you decide when we're ready to make the bookings, I will square it away at the France end if you wish to stay there longer too!

rgds M&D


----------



## hippypair

Hi Terry, I don't see any problem with that, let me know what you decide when we're ready to make the bookings, I will square it away at the France end if you wish to stay there longer too!

rgds M&D [/quote]

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Thanks for your reply,that might suit others who dont have children or work commitments.I was talking of going at the same time, but returning a couple of days later.

Terry.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, M&D

Saturday is fine with us. Gives us chance to get the washing machine on before work on Monday. Awaiting further instructions  

Gerald and Annie

Edit - well done with the discounts.


----------



## gaspode

Well done Dave.

A very useful and welcome discount that could save MHF subscribers loads of dosh in 2007.

Any chance you could do a similar deal with Eurotunnel? :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi Dave


Well done mate.

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hi

No ferry crossing required here!

Rusky


----------



## artona

Hi Rusky

I reckon you might just about have the furthest to drive though  Only guessing though, how far will you have to cover? 

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Miles*

Hi Stew

Moniga del Garda - Calais is between 770 and 730 miles depending on the route.

Of course we could come via Bulgaria in which case the mileage would be......

Rusky


----------



## artona

Hi

Without doubt the furthest but I reckon you will have a great trip

stew


----------



## Leapy

Hi Mandy and Dave
Pm ?? Sorry you didn't get PM- just confirming that Pauline had sorted dates from work and everything seems okay for us to attend
Saturday okay for return
Thanks for all your organisation


Leapy


----------



## Dayo

Hi Mandy and Dave, love to join you all in France, sent you a pm


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Just to let you know Mandy and Dave, we have sorted out next years committments and are now able to confirm our attendance to France.


----------



## tuvalu

Hi Mandy and Dave
PM'd you yesterday to say if there is still space can we be included.

Would also be good if we could return to UK about 26th April but can make our own arrangements for return journey if this can't be included in block booking.
Thanks 

Regards

Phil and Mary ( Tuvalu )


----------



## klubnomad

So, how many of us are going on this Rally now?

Dave

656


----------



## 88781

I am delighted to inform you all that we have booked space for 20 motorhomes travelling out on the D/C 12.15hrs 10/4/07 and returning on the C/D 12.45hrs 14/4/07, with SeaFrance.

You will be asked to quote the promotional code which is ****** but can all members please call 01304 828452 and ask for Stewart, or email [email protected] who will be making all the bookings for us, Once you have telephoned and booked then let me know asap

I will send the code via PM, you will need this before telephoning. Let me know if you haven't received it this promotion is for MHF only and cannot be used with other offers/vouchers etc.

Please understand that the spaces allocated are on a first served basis.

_Edit_ Stewart is not there until Wednesday a.m. I have just been informed

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Dave - thanks; code received.

will book asap, but he's not there 'til wednesday!

may try for crossing on the saturday, get a couple of extra days if it's not too expensive


----------



## Leapy

Mandy and Dave 
Thanks for code -will ring Wednesday



Leapy


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandy and Dave,
Received your PM with code ,will phone on wednesday.Thanks for all that you have done.

Terry.


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

Got the code thanks. Great work on your behalf mate

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Just in case anyone thinks I'm ignorant, I've already thanked M&D by PM :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

656 said:


> So, how many of us are going on this Rally now?


According to the list, Dave, it's 25 vans 

Incidentally, I couldn't find an entry in the Rallies Database. Is it in there? I searched with France as the country, and got this year's, I searched for France and 2007, and no entry.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Thanks Dave for the code, I will telephone Wednesday, we are both looking forward to our first foreign trip in the motorhome.

Can anyone please advise me where it would be best to stay over on the night before we sail?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Peter

There's always the front at Dover. We did it last year, and it's quite safe. It may be that there's a few of us doing that the night before.

Haven't got time at the moment, but try searching for *overnight AND dover* or something like that. There's info here. I think someone has also suggested the Tesco just outside Dover? And there's campsites and CLs in the area too, IIRC.

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita

gerannpasa said:


> Just in case anyone thinks I'm ignorant, I've already thanked M&D by PM :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Same here. :lol:

J & R


----------



## vicdicdoc

Three hip hip hips to Dave.
I will be phoning Wed morning . . . lets hope they are not too freaked out with all the bookings

Hi ho, hi ho, its off to France we go . . . :lol:


----------



## 92180

Thanks M&D got the code.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

hello 


Which campsite are you using please. We may well already be in France so if near it would be nice to come & spend a few days with you all. 


Motorhomer


----------



## artona

Hi Motorhomer

see here

stew


----------



## Frantone

Thank you M&D.  
Frantone


----------



## 88781

> Incidentally, I couldn't find an entry in the Rallies Database. Is it in there? I searched with France as the country, and got this year's, I searched for France and 2007, and no entry.


 Just waiting for a few more details to tie it all together, then we will have it written up and posted! :wink:


----------



## tuvalu

Hi Mandy & Dave
Thanks for adding us to the list and the code for discount. 

Sorry to be a bit dim but you mentioned that there is a limit of 20 mh. Is that the number that the site can accommodate or is it to do with the block booking with the ferry? What I am really asking is what determines who succeeds in going to the rally.

Regards

Mary and Phil


----------



## 88781

Hi guys, The limit of 20 m'homes is the guaranteed number of spaces provisionally allocated for MHF members issued by SeaFrance.

Hence the first served basis on booking with Stewart from tomorrow morning  there may well be more space available on the ferry, I don't know.. it's possible that another 20 could fit on, I had to give some indication of numbers when setting up the account with SF, all I can suggest is have the phone number and motorhome details to hand when the office opens tomorrow a.m.  

Regards M&D


----------



## MOTORHOMER

artona said:


> Hi Motorhomer
> 
> see here
> 
> stew


Thanks Stew I will make a note. Looks a great site

Motorhomer


----------



## bognormike

Just phone Seafrance & asked for Stewart Morrison & the girl asked for our group code - gave it to her & she booked us in - we have changed the outgoing ferry and are going out on saturday 8th instead.

easy peasy


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

We have also booked in, for the 10th, unable to speak to Stewart but was advised by the girl I spoke to to that I should book online which we have done.

Looking forward to our first attempt abroad in the motorhome.


----------



## tuvalu

Hi All
Just finished booking with SeaFrance. Going on the 10th back 26th no problems.

Thanks again M&D for all your efforts

Mary & Phil


----------



## hippypair

Hi Mandy and Dave,
We are booked on the ferry,(see seperate topic,france 2007 ferry.) Are you going to book the site or shall we?
Thanks again for organising this rally.

Terry and Pat.


----------



## artona

Hi all

I spoke to Dave the other evening and he is waiting to hear from the site so I would hang on for Dave to advise

stew


----------



## 88781

Hi all I received an email this morning and have been asked to use this amended number when booking (apparently MHF is tying up their phone lines!)

direct line of 01304 828452 

Dave :wink:


----------



## SidT

Hi Dave. Tried to book online, got the price and everything, got to the last page then said there was a technical error would I please ring. Obviously I am not going to ring from NZ so will try again later.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

Got my booking made online, but just noticed on the printout, the return time is 1115 from Calais, I should have doubled checked this before I confirmed the booking, I had put in 1200 as nearest time.

Ah well, it is either ring and change it or leave earlier than expected.


----------



## klubnomad

Just booked and the only times I could get were these

Outward: Dover-Calais on the SeaFrance Renoir departing Tuesday 10/04/2007 at 11:00 
Return: Calais-Dover on the SeaFrance Rodin departing Saturday 14/04/2007 at 11:15 

Cost £74.50

Dave

656


----------



## 92859

Greetings,



> Just booked and the only times I could get were these
> 
> Outward: Dover-Calais on the SeaFrance Renoir departing Tuesday 10/04/2007 at 11:00
> Return: Calais-Dover on the SeaFrance Rodin departing Saturday 14/04/2007 at 11:15
> 
> Cost £74.50


Don't worry Dave, we are returning same time so we will talk to you!!  but you got it considerably cheaper than we did, our cost is £78 with our 10% discount, the rates must vary for the time of day?

Should be a good trip and if we like it we shall go again and again and again!! :greenjumpers:


----------



## klubnomad

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Don't worry Dave, we are returning same time so we will talk to you!!  but you got it considerably cheaper than we did, our cost is £78 with our 10% discount, the rates must vary for the time of day?


I was asked what price I had been quoted and I said £79 or there abouts. The lady immediately dropped the fare. Well you have to try it on :lol: :lol:

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 97233

Many thanks Dave, code received and ferry booked. We look forward to our first trip abroard in the M/H
David and Daphne


----------



## Frantone

Thank you Mandy & Dave!
Just booked by phone with the prearranged crossing and promotion code.
Already excited about first time abroad in m'home.  
Should I expect a confirmation?
Frantone


----------



## 88781

Keep a note of your booking reference, thats all you will need to take to Dover to board the ferry (no tickets)


----------



## klubnomad

Dave

Just phoned and spoke to a very nice lady called Jenny who changed my booking to the 12.15 and 12.45 sailing

thanks 

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 88781

Well done mate


----------



## SidT

Hi D&M have now managed to book online.
out 10/4 11am, back 17/4 10am total £63 using the code
Do I have to book the campsite?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 92859

Greetngs,



> Just phoned and spoke to a very nice lady called Jenny who changed my booking to the 12.15 and 12.45 sailing


Just like to say that I have followed suit Dave and had my return journey changed to 1245 on the 14th.


----------



## 88781

Marvellous pete :lol:


----------



## woodcut

Hi Mandy and Dave.

Booked ferry no trouble, thanks to Stewart 10th 12-15hrs 
14th 12-45hrs £86 (7.5Mtr) .

We are traveling from North Wales (Chester area) what time would you people recommend that we left home to get the ferry as we have not done this before we would like some advise from other Homers thank you Jeff and Margaret. Look forward to meeting you all. :lol:


----------



## 88781

Hi Jeff an Margaret, you have all Easter weekend to travel to Dover..why rush!! :lol: :lol: 

Why not stay local to Dover the night before? (most do) Blackhorse farm is just up the road or alternatively, join us on Dover seafront.

Regards M&D


----------



## klubnomad

Hi MAD

We will probably be joining the reprobates on the sea front this time. :lol: 

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## SidT

Hi Jeff & Margaret. We go down from the Wirral.
M56, M6, M6Toll (expensive but I hate the Birmingham stretch,always get held up for hours) M42, M40, M25 anti-clock (miss Dartford) M26 M20.
303 miles usually about 6 hours with stops, Hopefully there will be room for us on the prom.
We listen to the traffic reports on BBC2, if there are hold ups on the M6 we go down the A41 then M54 then M6toll
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781

M&D* 
Richard and Mary* 
656 (Dave & Eddi)* 
Vicdicdoc* 
ceskydave* 
woodcut* 
gerannpasa* 
hippypair* 
Humber-Traveller* 
Leapy* 
Frantone* 
edd8ok*
Tuvalu*
All above names are confirmed so far on the ferry, can the others please book and confirm asap please.

Many thanks M&D


----------



## 88781

Many thanks Mary & Phil, :wink: received PM OK


----------



## monsi

Hi Dave 
Sent you PM, hope there is still room, going away this week end, wales Friday till monday so will try and log on from the site to check mail if i can get a signal lol
Brian


----------



## monsi

Hi All 
I have read the post and still unsure if i have to book the site or have you reserved pitches dave


----------



## 88781

Hi Brian, Your pitch is already and waiting! ( I have prebooked 20 pitches on site) all you need to do is book your ferry by contacting stewart on 01304 828452 mention the promo code and thats it for now!  

Dave


----------



## monsi

Hi Dave thanks for the info, just booked 10-04-07 12.15 return 14-04-07 12.45, £86.00, and posting this from a site in wales down here for the long week end, on t-mobile via mobile and pc, looking froward to meeting every one. see you soon

Regards Brian & Lisa


----------



## 88781

Hi Ladyj has kindly added this to the events calendar at the very bottom of the homepage see here.. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=82

Dave

ps Thanks again Jac :wink:


----------



## klubnomad

We have added our names to the attendee list

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## monsi

We have added to the lisa also 

Brian & Lisa


----------



## artona

Hi

so have we

stew


----------



## woodcut

Hi all . just a thought is any one taking there golf clubs. Jeff..............


----------



## klubnomad

woodcut said:


> Hi all . just a thought is any one taking there golf clubs. Jeff..............


Mine are always in the van. however I have never played on a left handed course

Dave

656


----------



## 88781

Lol This is a good course, however try not to hit any deer on the fairway 

St Omer Golf

Just down the road!

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi

I will have mine and will be up for a game. And for the right odds I will play left handed even though I am right handed LOL

stew


----------



## hippypair

Have added our name to Rally list.How do you change the confirmed to YES?
Terry.


----------



## 88781

You will receive an email Terry, click on the link it contains..job done!

M&D :lol:


----------



## Leapy

Almost missed post but have added my name and confirmed-will put in clubs if I have room



Leapy


----------



## 88781

If your handicap ia as good as mine, then pack your waders too! the water hazard fools many a golfer. :lol:


----------



## 92180

Please add me as a confirmed attendee I have my ferry booked and will be there from the 10th to the Sat morning. 
We will be in Netherlands prior to rally so travelling in from there. 

Hope this get us added. 

Bob


----------



## klubnomad

I just checked the rally list and I / we are still unconfirmed. I dont remember getting an email latley regarding this. Would someone change the Red No to a Green YES

Thanks 

Dave & Eddie

656


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Dave 656 will confirm you


Jacquie


----------



## klubnomad

Thanks LadyJ

Dave & Edwina

656


----------



## artona

Hi

I just checked the attendees and there was only nine on the list - I am sure more said they were coming

stew


----------



## 97233

Hi 
There appears to be 2 lists. We are included as confirmed on first list but not on attendees list as are others?
David and Daphne


----------



## 88781

Hi Dave, confusing I know, however the rally has now been posted in the rally section, so when you visit the homepage, scroll right to the bottom and you will see it listed there..

Or click on this http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=82

Dave


----------



## 88781

*deposits*

Hi All,

Deposits are now due for our booking reservations at Chateau de Gandspette. I have to return the forms and monies before the 23rd Dec.

Could you please write your name and address clearly on the reverse of your cheque, and number in party

Please make cheques payable to M.J. Ascough for the amount of £10.00.

Would you all kindly attach on a separate sheet the Reg No. of vehicle, also the dates for arrival and departure at the Chateau.

Please email for home address to: david.ascough @ ntlworld.com

Regards M&D


----------



## artona

Hi

Have done Dave, Cheque on its way

stew


----------



## woodcut

*france 2007*

Hi Dave. Cheque in the post.

Jeff..................


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

I have made this a sticky for a couple of days so all those going can see it 

stew


----------



## Frantone

Hi Dave,

Cheque in the post today 12.12.06
Many thanks for organising this trip!
Frantone.


----------



## klubnomad

Dave

Cheque in post

Dave & Eddi


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Dave
Cheque in post first thing tomorrow
Regards
R/M


----------



## hippypair

Hi Dave
Cheque will be posted tomorrow morning.

Thanks again Terry.


----------



## 88781

Thanks all emails are coming thick and fast, much appreciated  

M&D


----------



## Leapy

Hi Mandy and Dave
Cheque in post tomorrow-thanks for all your organisation 


Leapy


----------



## IrishMike

Him
I have just noticed this one and it is quite Tempting,
Especially as all three of us enjoyed our first at Binton,
But First I have not been able to find the campsite costs.
Second it looks like a very long way from Belgium as it would take at least three hours in Peggy. :lol: 
But more importantly the new little one should have arrived before then (Jan) and so will only be a little over 2 months old.
So a further question is. is the limit only for the UK attendees ?
Do I have to book the site myself (I cannot send a cheque as they don't use them here it seems)?
I have not added myself as a provisional yet as I do not want to block any others who need to travel from the UK
Mike


----------



## 88781

Hi Mike if you wish to join us at the site thats fine, the dates are posted for when the majority will be there.
The current sites fees are €17 per night for 2 adults + motorhome inc elec. minus 10% = €15.30

If you wish to include yourself then let me know, and I will square things with the site on your behalf, and meet you there.
More on the campsite can be found here www.chateau-gandspette.com
Regards Dave


----------



## IrishMike

Hi Dave,
Well you've sold it to me.
Even Tracy has agreed to it and the only proviso will be the situation with the Baby (thank God for electric sterilizers). So far everything is Ok so fingers crossed.
Can you add me ?
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## 88781

Have to do it yourself Mike I'm afraid,.. go here :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=82

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi Mike

Jessica was born December 5th 2005. She went on her first meet in Feb with MHF at just over two months. She has been on loads now and loves every moment of them

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

We'd love to see you there, Mike. Good luck for a few weeks' time. :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Errmm...check your dates Stew.. :roll:


----------



## monsi

Hi Dave 

Money posted Tomorrow, oh as soon as i get your address :lol: sent you e-mail 

Thanks Again Brian Lisa 

Happy christmas :wink: :wink:


----------



## 88781

Hi Monsi email sent :wink: 

Dave


----------



## monsi

Thanks Dave 
It's on it's way 

See You all soon


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, M&D

Cheque and info ready for posting tomorrow. Look forward to seeing the ever-increasing number of attendees in France, if not before  

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

LOL 

stew


----------



## SidT

Hi Dave. I thought I had put my name on the list. I have booked the ferry but won't book the campsite until we are back in the UK in January. Both "The Snail" and "Vicdicdoc" have told me they are attending but are not on the list, unfortunately they are on the way to Spain at the moment.
Hope yo can sort it for us.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 92859

*France*

Greetings,

Cheque in post today Dave, look forward to meeting the motley crew again.


----------



## 88781

Thanks all,

Eddy you have a PM :wink:


----------



## 88781

SidT said:


> Hi Dave. I thought I had put my name on the list. I have booked the ferry but won't book the campsite until we are back in the UK in January. Both "The Snail" and "Vicdicdoc" have told me they are attending but are not on the list, unfortunately they are on the way to Spain at the moment.
> Hope yo can sort it for us.
> Cheers Sid


 Hi Sid, I can't phsically add yours or anyones name to the attendees list, I will send a pm to Jac, and see what can be done :wink:


----------



## 97233

DAVE I have sent email re address. Will post cheque when I receive reply.


----------



## 88781

OK Sid, Vic, and the snails (curently chasing the spanish sun....lucky devils!!) :lol: now added to the rally,.(thanks jac)
anyone else requiring my email address for the site deposit:

david.ascough @ ntlworld.com


Cheers Dave


----------



## CLS

Dave only just seen post about paying deposits, just swapped to Orange broadband :roll: simply plug it in and your connected  yeh right 2 days later   email sent .......cheers Mark


----------



## 88781

Got your mail, and replied too, thanks Mark, and the best of luck with Orange!

M&D 8)


----------



## bognormike

Dave, 
thanks for PM, confirmed by return. have put my name on the list again(?)
Sent e-mail, will post cheque.


----------



## 97233

Thanks Dave, cheque in post
Happy Xmas all
Dave and Daphne


----------



## artona

Hi Dave


Booked today with Stewart at the ferry company. He struggled a little to get us onto the return ferry since it was reporting full. Managed to get us on though.

Just going for the MHF dates now, we had origonally considered making it a longer trip


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Yay! Glad you could make it, Stew. Look forward to seeing you at Dover, if not before  

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Glad to have you with us again Stew!!


----------



## klubnomad

Better late than never - me not you. glad you with us again

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## wattapain

Hi, I would like to join this please. I have pm'd for the code. Hope I'm not too late as there seems to be a lot of people interested.
Terri


----------



## artona

Hi Terri

I am sure Dave will come back to you soon but I think it will be ok. 

The campsite is very large so there will not be any problem with space. You might have a nproblem with the ferry though as it is fully booked. However if you speak directly with Stewart at the ferry company and not anyone else he might well be able to sort it. If he can't it would simply mean going on a slightly earlier or later ferry than the main group.


stew


----------



## wattapain

Hi Stew, thanks for that.
Well, I tried booking with P&O but I thought you were going Dover-Dunkirk - & they nly seem to do Calais now , so tried to book using the code Dave gave me, but it wasn't recognised. So i rang and asked for Stewart as instructed, but the girl who answered the phone hadn't a clue about what I was on about. i asked her re the mhf code - again no luck.
So I don't know what to do now. Maybe we'll just book a ferry on our own and go where the fancy takes us. Anyway, had a great weekend, lovely to meet you and lour lovely wife ( sorry forgot her name) and of course the delightful jessica.
Terri & Brian xx


----------



## artona

Hi Terri & Brian 

Wifey is Shona. Call 01304 828452. The only person who you will get any sence out of is Stewart. If you look at the front page of MHF and open the Fance Rally details Dave has put the ferry crossings. Hope you can get it sorted. I have pm'd you my mobile number if you need any other help


stew


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Terri & Brian
It`s SeaFrance we are crossing with and not P&O
looking forward to meeting you

Regards
R/M


----------



## hippypair

Hi All,
Just thought I would menton that when we were on this site in France last year the electric hookup was reversed polarity,so be prepared.

Terry.


----------



## klubnomad

hippypair said:


> Hi All,
> Just thought I would menton that when we were on this site in France last year the electric hookup was reversed polarity,so be prepared.
> 
> Terry.


 8O Was it, I never noticed.

Dave

656


----------



## artona

Hi Terry

Like Dave I did not notice either  

stew


----------



## hippypair

Hi Dave and Stew,
Did you check or dont you bother?

Terry.


----------



## artona

Hi terri

You know I did not check. In the past we have always wildcamped in France and never used hook up. A lesson noted


stew


----------



## klubnomad

hippypair said:


> Hi Dave and Stew,
> Did you check or dont you bother?
> 
> Terry.


I dont normally bother. However I may start doing so from now on.

Thanks mate

Dave

656


----------



## 96475

Hi Terry, Dave and Stew,

The electric hookup on my pitch 'under the trees' had the correct polarity. Still worth checking whichever pitch you are on.

Chris


----------



## 88781

I have a polarity checker, and always carry a reversed lead..just in case!

Dave  


Terri & Brian you have aPM :wink:


----------



## artona

Hi Terri & Brian

How did you get on


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Condor said:


> The electric hookup on my pitch 'under the trees' had the correct polarity. Still worth checking whichever pitch you are on.


Yes. You can quite often find the polarity changes, even on the same outlet pole between several pitches.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

Its one of those things isn't it. You plug in without thinking all over in the UK and then you go over to France and drive onto a very well organised and tidy looking site and without thinking you plug in again.

When you consider it mind you are we being a little countryist by just checking sites in France. We plugged into a hookup on a site in Braintree recently. This site is a caravan club cl and was featured recently in the MMM as being a lovely site. As soon as we plugged in our van electrics tripped and when we spoke to the owner he said the rain water must have got in. We did not use the electrics again there. 


stew


----------



## wattapain

Well, we finally got round to booking our ferry, and are on the same ones as all the rest. Our friend is joining us in his van, which he's had for 2 years but never gone across the channel in it. Really looking forward to it now. have pm'd Dave for instructions as to what I need to do now.
Terri 8)


----------



## cobaltkoala

*Same Country....*

Different Place....

Shame but we are in France but on the Med whilst you are all gathering... We will try to enjoy it anyway ;-)


----------



## 88781

Got your message Terri, and I have sent a reply  

Dave 

ps let me know how you get on!


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hi

We have been in touch with the site in France and I think we will be attending......it is only 730 miles! It will be our annual holiday!

Russell


----------



## 88781

See ya there Russ!


----------



## geraldandannie

Is that 22 now (going from the names on the first post of this thread)?

Glad you can make it, Russ  

Gerald


----------



## 95056

can i bring my guitar cant sing cant play but i dont care and neather will u after 10 pints.
mite drive everyone mad though.

where is everyone going and how far into france as time is abit short at mo :evil:


----------



## camoyboy

We will be there, but we are going by tunnel. Nothing personal, but I couldn't cofirm holiday days in time to book with Dave, and we have plenty of Tesco's tokens to use up. If all goes to plan we should be able to join the convoy, if not we will see you there!!!
Colin and Sara


----------



## geraldandannie

These are the "official" attendees:

asgard	
MandyandDave	
artona	
Humber-Traveller	
656	
monsi	
hippypair	
RichardandMary	
Leapy	
IrishMike	
gerannpasa	
ceskydave	
woodcut	
qe2	
tuvalu	
ash	
SidT	
thesnail	
vicdicdoc	
bognormike	
Frantone	
carellis	
lawson64	
wattapain	

That is 24, which is the number of reserved places we have. If you intend to come to the site, you might need to check with MandyandDave first, to see if there will be room? M&D will probably be along soon to clarify things, I'm sure.

Gerald


----------



## 88781

Hi all, as Gerald mentions we have 24 attendees on this one and it is now fully subscribed!  

Colin, Sara and Jordanne will be joining us at the venue so will Russell and Irish Mike. If anyone else is calling in at the Chateau, and I've not mentioned your name I apologize  

At the risk of upsetting the locals and the French Gendarmerie, I think it's wise that we try to avoid a long convoy of 24 motorhomes, travelling from Calais Ferry terminal to Eperlerques! 

Once everyone has safely disembarked, and passed through passport control We will split the group into 3, Stew (Artona) and Dave (Dave 656) have kindly volunteered to each lead a small party to the site along with myself,leaving Calais at 10 min intervals which will take approx 45 mins. Both Dave and Stew have relevant experience driving abroad, and are familiar with the site from a previous visit. 

It's my intention to try to get everyone into the Chat room facility at some point in the near future, this proved successful last year not only with any queries, but a great opportunity to break the ice too! 

Please please have your booking ref No: along with your passports to hand when checking in, there is no tickets issued for this crossing! 

Thanks All M&D  

(Won't be long now, February tomorrow)


----------



## Rapide561

*France rally*

Hi

I have e mailed the camp site and Oscar and I aim to arrive on either Sunday 8th or Monday 9th. We will stay until at least the 14th but if the weather is decent, we might stay a bit longer! We are making this our annual holiday! It will be packed and jammed around Garda, so we are keen to avoid!

If we can be of any assistance at all, due to our arriving "early", just let us know. Otherwise, we will simply have a large pot of tea waiting! (Well, we would, if we had any DECENT teabags - although more are arriving soon with our first visitor!)

Russell


----------



## 88781

If you need any favourite foods bringing across Russ just shout up!


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hi

We are definitely booked in. We are leaving Garda on Saturday 7th and will travel "a long way round", going via the Simplon Pass and Besancon/Dijon. Leaving the car here at Garda, so will wild camp en route!

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

Can you let Kirsty know that Princess Penny has now decided to grace us with her presence. Daniel too. 

I said at the time of booking that I should include them even though they were adement they could not make it.

Penny's boyfriend, Tonymight well join us as well


stew


----------



## 88781

Will do mate :wink:


----------



## G2EWS

Just got back on Thursday from a regular day trip we do to St Omer - in the land rover - and took friends along. We decided we would go back with our Winnie and their caravan in the next few weeks.

Then saw this thread!

Whilst you are full, can I use the ferry crossing discount and then book with the site direct?

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona

Hi

Is it still chat room tonight at 8pm


stew


----------



## 88781

Hi Chris, Sorry mate I missed your post   Yes please do try and book use the code by all means, .. not sure about available space left on the ferry, should be plenty of room at the site, RV parking has it's own hard standing area, which will be occupied with ralliers too!

Best of luck with the booking, ring Stewart on his direct line mentiones earlier in the thread,. also we're in the chat roon tonight why not pop in?

M&D


----------



## 88781

Stew yep,.. general chat room tonight 8pm, hopefully it will be up and running! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## klubnomad

WoooooooooooHoooooooooooooo less than 6 weeks to go

Dave

656


----------



## bognormike

In view of the difficulties accessing the site on recent evenings, can I suggest that everybody who is attending the meeting in the chat room opens the chat room page as soon as they can, (and hold it there - "chat Now" and a cup of tea at the top of the page) so they can access the chat room at the right time!


----------



## klubnomad

Well I am waiting, see you all at 8

Dave

656


----------



## 88781

*France Chat!*

What can I say.  

Firstly thanks to all for showing an interest, I thoroughly enjoyed the session in there tonight, some members were struggling with the format and the speed at which it runs ( me too at times :lol: ) it is difficult when there is so many people typing at once to keep track and take notes, we've all been there at some point, and I do hope it won't deter anyone from going in to the chatroom in the future. It is a great facility that has not yet reached it's full potential, for instance, Russell taking part in a live chat from Italy ..cool!

Points:

*Marine Parade Dover: This is where most of us are staying the night before departure, there are parking restrictions in force if you arrive early then pay and display a ticket, the police do patrol the area at night, it is early season so space should not be a problem.
If you're lucky enough to live close to the ferry port and are travelling to the Ferry terminal on the morning of departure, then we will still meet up on marine parade before we head to the check in for a 12:45 crossing

* Once boarded and settled,( the ferry btw should be Le Berlioz SF newest addition to the fleet) I suggest we all make our way up to Le Relais, for a coffee, Mandy and I will be on hand to answer any queries and offer advice if req'd

* Disembark 1300:
We discussed splitting into two groups, on reflection the number of motorhomes from the Ferry terminal at Calais to the site, will not cause issues, however the return trip might, because there are more of us catching the same boat for the return to the UK
If we don't use the autoroute going to the chateau, we could use it on the way back to the Port, the toll for the autoroute is €3 (£2.70)
It's not a manned 'peage' but an auto toll where you place the money in a box, similar to one of our parking pay stations at airports amd Hotels etc. and a barrier is raised.
This would also allow us to leave the autoroute at Sortie 2 (exit/junction 2) for tanking up with competitively priced diesel at the 'Pidou'
The advantage being first timers can experience autoroute protocol and use of french fuelling station.

* We discussed heading straight to the supermarket situated down the road from the campsite, a good idea,.. avoiding the need to carry heavy items back to the site for the duration of the stay.

Any other points I've missed please add your comments..

Regards M&D


----------



## 88781

There are some useful hints on driving abroad Here

Please not that the use of headlamp converters or 'beam benders' is now compulsary in France, even when travelling during the hours of daylight.

Some later model Motorhomes, Euramobils and Hymers, have an adjustment on the rear of the headlamp units which enables conversion, (you need to be a contortionist to do it though!) Others are masked on the lens of the lamp in the traditional way, consult your local garage/ mot station or dealer regarding where to fit the masks if unsure.

Regards M&D


----------



## 88781

*C.C Fraud*

Hi, Recent news reports regarding Credit card cloning and their use abroad for money laundering and other nefarious activities, It's a good idea to let your card issuer know you will be travelling abroad. This ensures they don't suspend your card if they spot it being used in unfamiliar places, which they sometimes do as an anti-fraud measure.

Oh.... One other thing, there's only 25 days to go..not that I'm counting :roll:

Dave :wink:


----------



## 92859

*France*

Greetings,

Can we pay at the site by Visa/Mastercard Dave or do we have to pay in Euros?


----------



## fdhadi

Hope you all have a great time at the rally, if we have any days left we will call in on our way back from Italy.

*Enjoy*


----------



## Pusser

I've just had a proper look at the previous rally pix and many thanks to all concerned for over half and hour of watching people enjoy themselves and having a great time. Sets me up for the day.


----------



## 88781

*Re: France*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can we pay at the site by Visa/Mastercard Dave or do we have to pay in Euros?


 Cards accepted on site Peter, no problem 

Dave


----------



## 96475

Hi,

The April 2007 copy of 'Out & About' magazine Page 6 has a full page article with site details etc. of Camping Le Chateau de Gandspette.
'Select Sites' are going to use the same site for their rally in June. Hope everything goes well for you all, as last years was so successful.

Chris


----------



## SidT

Hi Chris. "Out and About" is the name of the mag of the C&CC and there is nothing in there. I assume you are talking about a different " Out and About" mag.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 96475

Hi Sid,

You are correct it is a different magazine, it is published by Warners Group Publications and costs £2.95 each month. It covers Caravans, Motorhomes, Touring, Travel, Camping and Sites.

Chris


----------



## SidT

Ta Chris. I assume its available from the likes of W.H.Smiths.
Cheers sid


----------



## 88781

Condor said:


> Hi,
> 
> The April 2007 copy of 'Out & About' magazine Page 6 has a full page article with site details etc. of Camping Le Chateau de Gandspette.
> 'Select Sites' are going to use the same site for their rally in June. Hope everything goes well for you all, as last years was so successful.
> 
> Chris


 :lol: Copy Cats!! :lol:


----------



## klubnomad

Only a week to go :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona

Hi Dave

is it more than a week to go

stew


----------



## 96475

Sid,
You are correct again.
Chris


----------



## wattapain

2 weeks & 2 days by my reckoning!!
Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## 88781

Hi All, bookmark this site for weather updates.. 17deg. on Wednesday!!

8O 8)

Gandspette weather

Regards MnD


----------



## klubnomad

wattapain said:


> 2 weeks & 2 days by my reckoning!!
> Looking forward to it 8)


Bugger, that long 

Dave

656


----------



## bognormike

As you may know we are going over on Sunday; we've got a vague plan to go to Bruges for a couple of nights before going over to the site. What's the ETA of the convoy there  ? And do we just check in as normal on arrival, advising that we're with the other mad Brits from MHF?


----------



## SidT

Mike. Are you staying on the aire near the coach park or on a campsite?
Cheers Sid


----------



## 88781

Mike Le Convoi Excepcionnel :lol: should be arriving about 4.00pm approx local time.

MnD


----------



## 88781

fdhadi said:


> Hope you all have a great time at the rally, if we have any days left we will call in on our way back from Italy.
> 
> *Enjoy*


 Frank, you know you would be made most welcome if you could! 

MnD


----------



## bognormike

SidT said:


> Mike. Are you staying on the aire near the coach park or on a campsite?
> Cheers Sid


sid, we're hoping to go to the Aire, though not sure as to how busy it'll be on Easter sunday / monday.


----------



## SidT

The boat is booked for the 10th but we might try and go earlier. If Brugge is full maybe try De Panne or the one by the beach just east of Dunkirk, Will let you know what we decide.
Cheers Sid


----------



## klubnomad

Sid

Eggs ordered

Dave

656


----------



## Rapide561

*Water etc at rally*

Hello

If anyone needs to borrow a waste water trolley thing to empty their waste (grey) tanks, use a hosepipe, funnel, jerrican etc etc, I will have all this clutter with me.

Russell


----------



## klubnomad

Dont forget to order your FREE RANGE EGGS for just £1.40 per dozen. PM me to order.

Dave

656


----------



## 88781

SidT said:


> The boat is booked for the 10th but we might try and go earlier. If Brugge is full maybe try De Panne or the one by the beach just east of Dunkirk, Will let you know what we decide.
> Cheers Sid


 The aire at Gravelines is close to the town centre Sid, usually something to see and do over Easter there, just a short stroll into the town square. 

MnD


----------



## SidT

Hi Dave. There are 3/4 in Gravelines, one by Les/Des Dunes campsite, one by the lighthouse and one by the boat marina which do you thinkl is best.
Regards Sid


----------



## 88781

This One

MnD


----------



## 88781

Here a map of the outward route from Calais to Ganspette, print it out and keep it in the cab for reference should we become separated 8O

Road map

Not long now! MnD


----------



## Rapide561

*France rally*

Hello

Unless there is something I don't know, we are already separated! LOL

Decided to come the shortest route via Strasbourg and return via Lake Geneva and The Simplon Pass.

Having a couple of nights near Strasbourg en route. Passed through Strasbourg dozens of time, but want a proper visit.

Russell


----------



## 103049

Dave - 656 - has added the site to his favourites on his Nuvi satnav. The route to the site is quite straight forward so it should not be a problem. Dave has suggested we use PMRs to keep in contact. We have a set so we can loan one to another member in the convoy so as not to get seperated. Artona also has a set. Are we going to use channel 3 as the MHF channel, this is the one used at Newark.

Tawny


----------



## 92859

*map*

Greetings,

Hmmmmm, cant get it to open Dave, this is all get: Votre session a expiré
Veuillez rafraîchir la page_*

I have not got a PMR yet but I will tag on behind somewhere, was hoping to get a new Sat Nav for Europe but run out of money so all I can do is get to Dover with current one and use the map for the journey in France, but it should not be too difficult as it does not seem far to go.

See you all soon.*_


----------



## 88781

forgot that mappy does that!!  

No need for a PMR we will have plenty amongst us, I have spares too! we are hoping to travel in two small groups so don't worry Pete  

MnD


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Mandy and Dave, i have been watching this thread from the start as we wish we could have joined you all but a hospital app. on the 17th stops us doing so, and we leave for France (6 weeks touring) on the 22nd.

I was interested in your choice of Aire in Gravlines and i was wondering if you have stayed on Rue de Port, off Rue des Islandais sent too me by Neil and Sue, it looks a perfect setting and is only a short walk into town.

I will try and send a picture or 3.

Bob


----------



## 88781

Hi Bob we couldn't find it last time we were there! We could see it clearly enough with motorhomes parked up, just didn't suss how to get on it  

I think PJ had bother finding it too, or that might have been the one just off the town centre square :roll: :? ...can't remember..

MnD


----------



## 88781

Hi all, could attendees who have paid me the deposit and booking fee, please PM me with your real names,along side your username, Msr Pauwells at the Chateau, has requested a list from me.

Many thanks MnD 

I have 

Artona, BognorMike, 656, RichardandMary, Humber traveller, Hippypair and Leapy to date


----------



## hippypair

Hi all,
Had an Email today from Seafrance reminding me of the departure time and my booking reference no.Not long now,long range weather forcaste seems quite good  
Terry.


----------



## Leapy

Any Last minute instructions?

Leaving tomorrow for weekend at Chichester-if there are any last minute instructions I'll need to know by tomorrow a.m. at the latest

Thanks -see you in Dover

Leapy


----------



## 88781

See you down there Pete!!


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: map*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Hmmmmm, cant get it to open Dave, this is all get: Votre session a expiré
> Veuillez rafraîchir la page


_*

Hi Peter

If it makes you feel a bit better, go to http://www18.mappy.com, on the left hand side fill in Calais and France for start, and Ganspette and France for destination. If it offers you a selection of destinations, choose the one which says Ganspette (Eperleques) and 62910 for the post code. Then you should be able to see and print out the map.

Even though we have GPS and big maps, we'll take a copy of this map - just in case!

Gerald*_


----------



## Rapide561

*France*

Hello

A map - there's a thought. Gandspette or Eperlecques is not on my map, nor do I have a printer. Ah well, Lille, St Omer and then Oscar takes over.

Russell


----------



## 88781

Try this ..Google > click maps(just above toolbar)> type Ganspette france. 
Bingo!

Dave :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Map*

Hello

I am making my own hand drawn map. Lord help us! LOL. Next stop Spain.

Russell


----------



## 92859

*mappy*

Greetings,

Thanks for your info folks, I had made a print out of Google maps so I was almost there.

See you all soon.


----------

